# Anybody feels like they don't have a face?



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Like you can't wrap your head around the fact that you can't see your face but other people can? Like you're not really the face? Ugh... I don't know how to explain that...


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

I felt like i didn't have the whole body and a head at all, it started to disappear partially and the last was my head. When i've lost my head i thought it's the last stage, but not. Then my personality started to disappear, i couldn't understand what the objects around me are and came up to a complete dissosiation with my ego with my body with my emotions and understanding of anything, i couldn't recognise myself, my body anything. That was a moment i thought i would kill myself, then i i've met a doc who gave me pills and mostly everything came back to normal. But i still have dp, i'm not recovered. Not many people are having these symptoms of losing their personality and body, it must be very high level of anxiety.


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm not quite sure what you mean Hun, but I feel totally disconnected from my face and my whole body I know they are there in a sense but I can't actually feel my face or body it's like totally wrapped up in cotton wool totally numb


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Not that much these days, but earlier yeah all the freaking time. Extremely disturbing!


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah I feel like im not even there when some one is looking at me n talking to me its like there talking to an invisible person like my face is not there.I dont feel present in the room when someone is with me its like there really there on there own


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes totally, all the time.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes. All the freaking time.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Yup. I don't feel present like it's not "me" who is listening to somebody speak to me, even when I am listening to my mum.


----------

